# theraband green tube & hunting ?



## the-flat-bandit (Dec 29, 2014)

I've just purchased some thereaband green tubes , I have previously been hunting on double gold flat bands . but to be honest im getting bored of having to replace them all the time ive heard tubes last longer . I shoot 12mm lead are these bands suitable for rabbit ? would hate just to hurt one .

also ive seen these bands get looped back on them self a bit to act as a taper . is this worth doing ?

cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a past discussion that may be of help :http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13685-red-rrt-tubes-vs-thera-tube-green-or-blue-tubes-fps/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TB Green tubes will get the job done with heavy ammo.


----------

